# H20 Mellons new PB flathead!



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the 30-lb club Bryan! (33 lb fish)


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey nice flathead mellon, well deserved


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, it feels good to finally break 30#. I've been paying my dues the last couple of years. I'm happy with this fish, but theres a "The One That Got Away" story from today, that will have me wondering for a very long time.

This was a GMR flathead caught between Indian Lake and Cincinnati. 

FYI: It also figures that I got it when I was alone. A big thanks goes out to Dinkbuster and his g/f Vickie for leaving the Reds game and coming to take a picture for me.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great looking Cat!! Way to go Bryan. By the way when is the end of the year 30 pound club party!! Since i also joined the club this year! Do we get patches or anything? Great job!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Another thing..... out of all the "expensive" cat rods like customs flathead rods, Europen Black Tiger rods, St Croix, etc......along with all the Abu 7000's and "special" 6500's that I have I got my PB on the regular old Catfish Ugly stick and a standard old Abu 6000.  Figures, huh?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Sounds right. I got mine on a medium light Lightning rod and 6 pound bass pro mono and a 1/8th ounce jig and twister.  Pure Luck i got it in.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats buddy! Yea it figures, the biggest fish always come when you are alone...And It goes without saying that those white catfish rods are very good rods, same with the 6000! Agin glad you finally broke the 30-lb mark!..And agin no need to wory about using live bait for river fish!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Bryan, always a pleasure to see you up your PB, it just sucs I was working when i should have been there for you to take a picture of MY PB 

Good job, I also was by myself when I took my PB last weekend so it must be bad carma to fish with a camera, or a fishing buddy.

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> Good job, I also was by myself when I took my PB last weekend so it must be bad carma to fish with a camera, or a fishing buddy.


You know me..... I had my camera. I also landed my biggest channel of the year too and not to mention more turtles than I have caught this year AND last year. (think about that..... more than the last two years COMBINED.)


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Way to go Mellon!



> Catfish Ugly stick and a standard old Abu 6000.


I guess the catfish couldn't tell one rod from 
another at the bait end 

I keep insisting that your equipment doesn't
have to be expensive. It needs to be sturdy
and well maintained. It helps a lot if the 
operator doesn't panic


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

katfish said:


> I keep insisting that your equipment doesn't
> have to be expensive. It needs to be sturdy
> and well maintained. It helps a lot if the
> operator doesn't panic



It took me a few years to truley get that Robby. I can remember the 1st day I went cattin' on the Scioto. I showed up w/ twonew and shinny St Croix Classic Cats. Not a bad way to spend $325 but you know what..... honestly I like several $50 rods just as much if not more than those rods. I think if someone has an Abu 6000-7000 & rod that they are comfortable with, they can basicallly catch any cat in our waters.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on ur pb flat


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Welcome to the 30-lb club Bryan!


or in the words of a former ogf/gfo member and flathead expert,welcome to the "LEVEL 3 club" 

congrats on a nice fish and PB,bryan


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

Congrats on the PB.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

congrats on the new PB there Bryan.....hope you can break your PB again before cold weather sets in....


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

congrats on the very nice fish!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Congrats on the new PB Bryan, Nice Fish!


----------



## flathead (Apr 11, 2005)

Congrsts on the PB, its a beautiful flatty!


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats On breaking the 30lb mark and your new PB!!! I got my pb way back at the 1st of June...29 lbs. My last 5 trips out have produced 2 channels and 0 flatties. Ready to give up and start bowhunting.


----------



## Jammer (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Bryan, on your PB.
What was the time of day, you said something about the Reds so I figure it was late afternoon?


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats bryan, we need to take a trip soon


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice fish. congrats on your PB


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats on the PB. Just wait until that water cools down a bit more, you just might break your PB again.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice man!


----------

